# Dr. Karen Becker recommends this Probiotic



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I am reading about probiotics. Dr. Karen Becker recommends this probiotic sold at Mercola. This is the website Pet Probiotics | Probiotics for Dogs & Cats

Has anyone tried this probiotic? If not, which one do you use?

I purchased one the vet recommended FortiFlora and realize it is animal based and doesn't have many strains and I cannot even find how much of what is in it.:blink: I am thinking I need to find a better one, hence my question. 

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr Becker is directly affiliated with Mercola; I'm not sure what the exact arrangement is but she is their spokesperson on many items. That said, I do like many Mercola products but have never tried the probiotics.

My holistic veterinarian recommends Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics: Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats. You can buy it from the AE website or from Only Natural Pets.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is much cheaper on AMazon 300 gram:

http://smile.amazon.com/Animal-Essentials-Plant-Enzymes-Probiotics/dp/B0002ADJYM


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

We use it for Daisy and really like it. It does not need refrigeration which is a plus. We have also used their digestive enzymes. We tried some other brands, but that is what works best for her.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you Maggie, Walter and Lyndy!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I use pro bloom from http://www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> I use pro bloom from All Natural Dog Food - Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen


Thanks Shelly!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When should you use Probiotics? None of mine have any stomach issues.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> When should you use Probiotics? None of mine have any stomach issues.


In addition to aiding digestion, the gut is one of the most important defenses against infections. By feeding and nurturing the good bacteria, you improve immune response. Just like in humans. The good bacteria starve out the bad.

Probiotics and Your Pet's Digestive Health


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> In addition to aiding digestion, the gut is one of the most important defenses against infections. By feeding and nurturing the good bacteria, you improve immune response. Just like in humans. The good bacteria starve out the bad.
> 
> Probiotics and Your Pet's Digestive Health


Thanks Walter.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> I use pro bloom from All Natural Dog Food - Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen


Shelly, I noticed it has goat's milk in it. I thought milk products were not good for dogs....like it could cause diarrhea. Is that not true?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> In addition to aiding digestion, the gut is one of the most important defenses against infections. By feeding and nurturing the good bacteria, you improve immune response. Just like in humans. The good bacteria starve out the bad.
> 
> Probiotics and Your Pet's Digestive Health


Thanks Walter for the article. I guess I just need to decide on a brand.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

puppydoll said:


> shellbeme said:
> 
> 
> > I use pro bloom from All Natural Dog Food - Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen
> ...


The make up of goats milk is very different than cows milk. goats milk can be a great addition to your dogs diet.  Here is further information if you are interested:

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/goat-milk-for-dogs/


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, I ended up purchasing the Mercola probiotics for dogs. Hope Carley likes it.


----------

